# Scared of poop and other weird behaviour



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

My Clorette is one strange girl. I've no idea how to solve this. She now wheels, finally, but when she does poop on her wheel she gets scared (or shocked?) and puffs and huffs. Then I'll try to clean her wheel where the poop landed and she'll wheel a bit more before stopping. If I don't clean, she would also wheel till the poop is near her then she stops. 

I have no idea what to do. Plus she uses the toilet roll to fit her whole body (because it is cut lengthwise to prevent her head from getting stuck) so the whole toilet roll looks like a c shape instead. help? Lol


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just replace the tp roll as often as you can. Rose, my 525 gram hedgehog, squeezes her body through it too making it in a sense useless. 

As for wheeling, she is probably just a clean hog and doesn't want to step on her own poop. Do you have a litter pan under her wheel? Place the poop in there and maybe she will learn that she can poop in her litter pan and not have to walk on it?

Also, is the wheel in her cage?


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup will replace the roll  She's probably a clean hog like you said, she sleeps under her wheel till she poops there (and yup there's a tray there for her to poop) until she poops.

She rarely runs and even after putting the poop on the tray she walks off, haha.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I had to laugh when I read that! My Penny has poop boots that are so gross! I am not familiar with this but if she has always done this, is healthy, not too fat or thin, then I would like this is her behaviour!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Another thought! Does she enjoy playtime and running around in an enclosure? I understand some hoggies really like that. Mine doesn't but she loves her wheel so I have never worried over that.


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Haha pheonix glad it made you laugh!  Only problem is when she poops on it she stops running already. She barely has poop boots but when she does I do clean her feet. And no, she actually isn't active as she's still around 4 months so she sleeps a lot. Only is awake and finishing her entire half bowl of kibble and pooping all over the wheel and tray when I'm not around at 6-9pm 

She's 260g last I weighed her. Not sure if that's a healthy weight


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's more about how they look than how much they weigh. 260 can be a good weight, if she is a baby then you won't be able to go off weight till she is a bit older. My little girl weighed 260 at 9 weeks and she is now just under 400 grams at 6 months old. weight is a great tool to use when monitoring health but a bad tool when monitoring obesity.


----------

